# Deadlifts today



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally got a vid of some of my deadlifting tonight, 230kg 6

Warmed up with140kgx6 180kgx5 then onto 210kgx2 and 230kgx6

Form is pretty poor from tight hamstrings, normally get lower than that.






All criticism welcome...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

Barring the first rep, it was far to back intensive.

Warm/stretch out them hammies.

Its a good weight for good reps, especially at your height but as you say get a little lower for your backs sake.


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hammies where funked from sunday, been stretching them all day and still tight. Il get another vid of how i would normally do it.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to sldl around 210kg nice weight


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Big weight, poor form.

Your lower back is getting battered as your hardly squatting at all.

Pull from the legs, head up, shoulders back.

I posted this the other day and maybe it will help a little

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showpost.php?p=4787268


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Those are touch and go not deadlifts but good weight to move


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> I used to sldl around 210kg nice weight


A touch of sarcasm maybe ha ha


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> A touch of sarcasm maybe ha ha


No well not much... Great weight but just correct that form before bad habit sets in. Imo that is all.. And I really did used to sldl over 200kg


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> I used to sldl around 210kg nice weight


I only ever go up to about 80kg on SLDL, otherwise I feel it more on my lower back than hamstrings.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice weight but I agree about the form.

This is the same on every rep.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I only ever go up to about 80kg on SLDL, otherwise I feel it more on my lower back than hamstrings.


Well that's where I had most of my issues a few months back now, probably from going too heavy!!! Wouldn't do that sort of weight now, last week went to 100kg that was enough..


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Totally agree with form guys. Will go for some more on friday and sort that sh1t out.


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

@ewen

What are you deadlifting? Your into strongman (from what i read) and this is what im looking to do in the next year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ArnyArmy said:


> @ewen
> 
> What are you deadlifting? Your into strongman (from what i read) and this is what im looking to do in the next year


Max dead in a comp is 300 , most ive done in gym is 280 , went for reps recently on a lower weight doing touch and go to work on endurance over maximal effort .

Buy a foam roller mate instead of stretch as you'll no doubt be doing static stretching rather than dynamic , have a watch of dorian yates leg routine on blood and guts and follow the stretching he does pre leg training .


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

A foam roller is a workout in itself trying to put your entire body weight on one of your muscles e.g one calf. Been doing this recently and its absolutely brutal lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ArnyArmy said:


> Finally got a vid of some of my deadlifting tonight, 230kg 6
> 
> Warmed up with140kgx6 180kgx5 then onto 210kgx2 and 230kgx6
> 
> ...


All lower back (ouch) I stopped watching after rep 2. u really need to watch this video.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I only ever go up to about 80kg on SLDL, otherwise I feel it more on my lower back than hamstrings.


me 2 m8


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fúck that looks painful! Big weight to rep though!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Great weight , bad form. I'm not a pro but there seems to no leg power there . As suggested it's all lower back almost pivoting at the waist. On the plus side imagine the weight you could get with spot on form and Drive through the legs and hips


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I trained with power lifters when I first started so deadlifting was bread and butter

The initial movement should be from the legs. Keeping the bar close to the shins will stop you using the back so much. As I lift over 200kg I slightly twist my knees in and focus the first part of the lift on the legs. As it comes up the thighs it begins to be back being trained.

I love deadlifts even after having my spine bolted together I still love doing them but too many people go too heavy and lose the form.

Deadlifting does mean stopping at the end of the movement.

Good weight thou!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Bear2012 said:


> I trained with power lifters when I first started so deadlifting was bread and butter


Mate you'll get nowhere training with power lifters. Flex Lewis started out the same and look where that got him


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Mate you'll get nowhere training with power lifters. Flex Lewis started out the same and look where that got him


Yup he has done nothing with his career lol


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

If you have tight hammies despite stretching you need to stretch more frequently and more aggressively (don't interpret this as vigorously).

Warm the muscles before you stretch them, never stretch a cold muscle.

Have a look in to some PNF (contract/relax) stretching as they are very good for increasing flexibility/ROM.

I can't watch the videos at work but the deadlift should have a distinguishable first and second pull, hinging from the hips. If you can't hip hinge currently RDL's are excellent to learn how.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not tight hammies that is the biggest issue... it's the fact you're touching and going. Stop and reset between each rep like on your first rep. While that wasn't perfect it was much better.

Hat's off for the poundage though fella :thumbup1:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Having now watched your video I am both impressed & mortified.

You are clearly a strong fella but your form is entirely dysfunctional. You are using your hamstrings to effectively SLDL the weight up, bent backed, and then neutralising your spine at the top of the rep.

You have no abdominal brace despite wearing a belt, your scapulae are protracted, your spine is not (and never was) neutral, no leg drive, no hip hinge etc etc. I know that this will probably come across as arrogance but I am not trying to belittle you, rather help you improve your form, your rep max lift and to save your spine.

You need to get tighter in your set up, shoulders back, head down (neutral spine), sit back further in to the deadlift, brace your core properly & use your belt effectively. Drive with the first pull, remaining tight so the bar clears the ground, then hinge with your hips and force through with your glutes.

These are the heaviest pulls I have done in roughly 3 years, submaximal but not by a massive amount:






Effective hip hinge:






Please for the sake of your spine and lifting longevity correct your form  flame me or take on board my suggestions, it makes no difference to me


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

BennyC said:


> Having now watched your video I am both impressed & mortified.
> 
> You are clearly a strong fella but your form is entirely dysfunctional. You are using your hamstrings to effectively SLDL the weight up, bent backed, and then neutralising your spine at the top of the rep.
> 
> ...


Nice form:thumbup1:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Ta,

A clearer guide on how to properly brace core. The que 'take a ****' whilst good, isn't great as you don't really want to prolapse all over the platform


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

You are lucky to be able to pull like that and not get hurt. When I round my lower back a little too much I usually have pain/tightness in my piriformis/erectors for a few days.

It seems like you have a good safety net for injury in this lift, but I don't think you want to be pulling round backed/straight legged all the time, even if that is the way you are currently most powerful

A happy medium should be found somewhere between maximal power and textbook form


----------

